# Oconee National Forest



## Nastytater (Sep 2, 2011)

For those of you seeking land to hunt this year and decide to hunt the Oconee National Forest,you might want to read the Rules and Regulations Very Close this year...They have always posted the different set of rules towards the back of the regulations book for the national forestries and wma's,but this year I happened to notice that they took away the last week of the season from us except for the day after Christmas. And also,not that I am unhappy about it,but the doe days that everyone got so use to being the majority of the season has changed also...This year,only a few weekends are doe days during rifle season...Now I can deal with that...Actually,I could deal with even fewer days being doe days during the rifle season..The herd at Oconee National Forest is hurting right now due to too many doe days over the past 10-15 years...I think it's about time they did actually do something about it.
     Maybe if this helps just one person to actually open the regulations book back up,and take a second look,then the post was a success!...Hope everyone has a safe hunting season this year...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2011)

OCONEE NATIONAL FOREST
706.485.1776
DEER  Archery: Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 
14.  Primitive: Either Sex: Oct. 15-22. 
Firearms: Buck Only: Oct. 22-27, Oct. 
31-Nov. 10, 14-23, 28-30; Either Sex: Oct. 
28-30, Nov. 11- 13, 24-27, Dec. 26.
TURKEY Mar. 24-May 15.
SMALL GAME  Aug. 15-Feb. 29.
FERAL HOG  Aug. 15-Feb. 29. Small game 
weapons only. No night hunting. No hunting with dogs.
SPECIAL REGS No dog training Jun. 1-Aug. 
14. Pursuit of bears with dogs prohibited. 
Pursuit of feral hogs with dogs may occur 
only Aug. 1-Sept. 8; Jun. 2-Mar. 19; May 
1-24 during legal daylight hours. Prohibited: Transportation of any loaded weapon 
in a motor vehicle. Possession of alcohol 
when hunting. Placing, leaving, or depositing and food, bait, or garbage in a manner 
likely to attract or concentrate any wildlife, 
whether for purposes of hunting or viewing 
animals. Failure to properly store food or 
garbage so as to prevent access by wildlife. 
Coyotes may be hunted during open seasons with weapons restrictions for game 
species in season. No night hunting. Electronic calls may be used.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 3, 2011)

I for one am glad to see the reduction in doe days on the ONF.....

Years ago (with limited doe days), there were LOTS more deer
in general and you could actually observe a "Rut period", because
the bucks actually had does to chase !!!!!
NOW, because the deer heard is way down, deer sightings are
few and far between, and finding a good buck is hard due to the
opening morning war of gunshots killing everything that moves..


----------



## Nastytater (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen 7 mag....Glad to see I am not the only one that thanks so.


----------

